# [Movie of the Decade- Round 1] The Dark Knight vs Memento



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

vs





The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## ethereal (Dec 28, 2009)

Memento     !


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Memento made you think and I actually watched it a few times. TDK was a fun thrillride but had no repeat power for me. I didn't succumb to Ledgermania.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 28, 2009)

Memento was better


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

Memento was better, but I went with TDK because it was actually entertaining.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Something about the hulk's madness, the two-face's fall from grace, and the dark knight really have me going better than a movie I didn't see.
Going for DK


----------



## Roy (Dec 28, 2009)

Memento is Nolan's best film.


----------



## West Egg (Dec 28, 2009)

Haven't actually seen Memento yet, but planning to during these holidays.

I thoroughly enjoyed watching TDK.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 28, 2009)

Really cruel, putting these two movies up against each other for me. Memento possessed a unique way of storytelling that engaged viewers and kept them interested and curious throughout. I would pick The Dark Knight based solely on the fact that I've gone back and watched it way more than I have with Memento. TDK was one of those hot summer action movies with a fully functioning brain. Arguably the best movie of that year (despite what the Academy Awards would have you believe. Disagreed with Slumdog or whatever), best comic book movie ever, featuring arguably the most worthy Oscar winner (yes, I am actuely aware of Penn's Milk and Rourke's stellar protrayal of Randy "The Ram" Robinson) , which was certainly the greatest performance seen in a comic book movie. I really liked the support characters in this movie, too. All of them were crucial, in their own way. And I would slurp Gary Oldman's Gordon almost as much as the Joker. Finally, people come along and treat the Gordon character with the respect he deserves, and give him an actor who brings serious gravitas to that role. In past Batman movies he was this fat, bumbling, incompetent afterthought to guys in nippled hero costumes. Good riddance to that iteration of Gordon.

I've rambled. I'll just close with this: I loved Memento and its unique storytelling, and it did provoke thought. But the Dark Knight simply entertained me more.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Really cruel, putting these two movies up against each other for me. Memento possessed a unique way of storytelling that engaged viewers and kept them interested and curious throughout. I would pick The Dark Knight based solely on the fact that I've gone back and watched it way more than I have with Memento. TDK was one of those hot summer action movies with a fully functioning brain. Arguably the best movie of that year (despite what the Academy Awards would have you believe. Disagreed with Slumdog or whatever), best comic book movie ever, featuring arguably the most worthy Oscar winner (yes, I am actuely aware of Penn's Milk and Rourke's stellar protrayal of Randy "The Ram" Robinson) , which was certainly the greatest performance seen in a comic book movie. I really liked the support characters in this movie, too. All of them were crucial, in their own way. And I would slurp Gary Oldman's Gordon almost as much as the Joker. Finally, people come along and treat the Gordon character with the respect he deserves, and give him an actor who brings serious gravitas to that role. In past Batman movies he was this fat, bumbling, incompetent afterthought to guys in nippled hero costumes. Good riddance to that iteration of Gordon.
> 
> I've rambled. I'll just close with this: I loved Memento and its unique storytelling, and it did provoke thought. But the Dark Knight simply entertained me more.



Well said. I might also add that Memento was flawless, where as TDK had a few that I couldn't "accept". Not to mention Ledgermania. Don't get me wrong, he was certainly well beyond brilliant. Just wish he hadn't died or at least died after the movie was on the decline in theaters. Then I believe we could have seen just how much his death did effect sales and reviews. 

This thread makes Chee cry :'(

Would also like to say that LOTR vs TDK would have been  a better poll IMO.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Would also like to say that LOTR vs TDK would have been  a better poll IMO.



That might happen in the future.

_If_ people vote the right way in this poll of course.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

Word. TDK would probably take it anyways. Memento might have been the better choice rather than LOTR, but I may just want TDK to win and this thread is extremely close.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn you Masa. Damn you.

Memento is Nolan's finest and best work but man do I love me some Batman.

Going for Memento, its backwards story telling was flawless. And it really put Nolan on the map. But man, TDK vs Memento. You're cruel. Truly cruel.



> And I would slurp Gary Oldman's Gordon almost as much as the Joker.



Slurp as in sex right? Because I would totally sex Gary Oldman, man he is a sexpot.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2009)

I have to go with Memento, it is one of my top movies of all time, but this was _cruel_.


----------



## Brian (Dec 28, 2009)

But I love the Dark Knight :/ bah I have to give this one to Memento.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

Dark Knight, only because I havent seen Momento and it seems like everyone is swinging thataway.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Martial...an avid movie lover...hasn't seen Memento...


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2009)

Fuck. One of the dopest movies of the decade vs a slightly less incredible film based on one of my favorite super heroes.


Shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Martial...an avid movie lover...hasn't seen Memento...


"I'm a professional biologist."
"What are your thoughts on evolution."
"Evowhat?"


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Martial...an avid movie lover...hasn't seen Memento...



lol, maybe you should reccomend it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, maybe you should reccomend it.



Get your Godzilla-loving-ass over to the nearest Blockbuster, right now mister.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

Momento would be so much cooler if Godzilla was in it.........


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2009)

How do you know he isn't? 
*Spoiler*: _Click this MH_ 



John G = John Godzilla


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

lol, well, I'll add it on my list......whether I review it or not though is another question.....Depends on what kind of movie it is.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have to say The Dark Knight


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, well, I'll add it on my list......whether I review it or not though is another question.....Depends on what kind of movie it is.



It's confusing, brilliant and plain ass backwards.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

The Christopher Nolan battle, eh?

Two years ago I wrote a short review for Memento.  In fact, it can still be found in the review section.  I thought it was terrific.  The Dark Knight benefitted a lot from the Heath Ledger hype.  I do not think it is as good.  I'm voting for Memento.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

> lol, well, I'll add it on my list......whether I review it or not though is another question.....Depends on what kind of movie it is.



Theres no excuse for you not reviewing it since you reviewed DB evolution.

Memento wins it for me.

Dark Knight was a great movie but seriously overrated. Im not the biggest fan of Super Hero movies tbh. Most are generic, silly and get away with too much nonsensical subplots. Dark Knight suffered from the same, the plot was really confusing at times and alot of the dialogue felt unnecessary which for me made the film kind of exhausting to watch.

Btw so unfair. If LotR doesn't come up against itself next round expect rants mister


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

They were both directed by an Englishmen so they both win


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> How do you know he isn't?
> *Spoiler*: _Click this MH_
> 
> 
> ...





I wanna rep you again, so badly!


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 28, 2009)

Memento was brilliant and original. The Dark Knight was awesome, but was what I expected. Voting for the one that surprised me the most, Memento!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Theres no excuse for you not reviewing it since you reviewed DB evolution.
> 
> Memento wins it for me.
> 
> ...



DB is a martial arts movie. It doesn't matter if a movie is good or bad, but I need to have something to say about it and it needs to be in my general genres.

Edit: But if you guys REALLY want me to review it...


----------



## Blackfish (Dec 28, 2009)

_Memento_. TDK didn't quite work for me. I thought the whole "Hong-Kong rescue" thing was superfluous, Bruce's falling out with Lucius Fox was a head-scratcher, and Two-Face felt like he deserved his own movie. Also, once again, Batman plays second fiddle to the Joker.

But most importantly the two-boats detonation scene was just not plausible. In both the real world and the kind of dark movie TDK was supposed to be, both ships would have blown up the second the Joker announced it. In a film where everything else is relentlessly bleak, this one scene is not only optimistic, but unrealistically optimistic.

It's still a better than average movie, but _Memento_ was just a better movie.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

i liked both movies a lot hard to choose one but i go with TDK


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Tied.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it just me or are there some really funny parts in Memento?  These are all of course a result of the main character's "condition".


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

The funniest part of Memento was when Leonard put on Natalie's shirt by accident. It was funny and sincere.


----------



## Blackfish (Dec 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Is it just me or are there some really funny parts in Memento?  These are all of course a result of the main character's "condition".


Funny as in hilarious? Off the top of my head the only ones I remember are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the main character assuming he's drunk after he hides in a toilet with a wine bottle to ambush the assassin, and the one where he doesn't know whether he's chasing the guy or the other way round.



Also, tied.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

My favorite comedic scene was when he camped out in that one dude's motel room and prepared to attack him.

He of course forgot his reason for being there and ended up believing that it was his room.  He took a shower of course.  

Damn good movie.  I bet a lot of these Dark Knight voters haven't seen Memento.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

And then he naked wrestled with the guy. 

Then a booty shot of Guy Pearce. I likey.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2009)

I liked Memento but TDK was....The Motherfucking Batman.  Gotta go for the Caped Crusader.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

NEIN. 20 to 18!!! NEIN NEIN NEIN.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 29, 2009)

Despite people's annoyance with the hype TDK gets, it was indeed a great and entertainig movie. Voting fot it.


----------



## Roy (Dec 29, 2009)

Cant believe TDK is winning..you fuckers need to see more movies outside of the ones announced in the tv ads.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't believe how well Memento was doing against TDK in the beginning, to be honest. I didn't think that many people have seen it.


----------



## Roy (Dec 29, 2009)

Get your dupes ready.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Masa needs to make these votes public. Damnit.


----------



## Roy (Dec 29, 2009)

Hopefully Memento gets to pull it out. It doesn't deserve to lose in the first round.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 29, 2009)

I voted for the Dark Knight and proud dammit


----------



## Adonis (Dec 29, 2009)

cornflakes expressed my sentiments.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2009)

Dark Knight is a good movie, Memento is a good movie and something new


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hopefully Memento gets to pull it out. It doesn't deserve to lose in the first round.



Neither does the Dark Knight!  These polls should have been seeded or something...


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate voting for TDK... but I am anyway simply because I haven't seen Memento.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

This sucks, seems like Memento is gonna loose this. 

What a shame, I love Dark Knight as much as the next guy, but Memento is superior.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm waiting to be the tiebreaker


----------



## Maris (Dec 29, 2009)

Memento. I'm glad I got here in time


----------



## Vanity (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> Martial...an avid movie lover...hasn't seen Memento...



I actually haven't heard of it until now....but I don't watch a lot of movies.

I'm going to have to vote for TDK since I know nothing about that other movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I actually haven't heard of it until now....but I don't watch a lot of movies.
> 
> I'm going to have to vote for TDK since I know nothing about that other movie.



Rent it, you'll be doing yourself a favor.


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Dec 29, 2009)

i voted for  The Dark Knight is awesome.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 30, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I hate voting for TDK... but I am anyway simply because I haven't seen Memento.



If you haven't seen Memento, you shouldn't vote at all.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 30, 2009)

I've watched both and loved both to bits. I can't choose. 

Since most people will probably vote the more popular TDK, I'll vote Memento. Why aren't more people watching this movie?!

Edit: Poll closed before I could vote lol.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn. Memento had a good run though.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 30, 2009)

the dark knight was bound to win.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh fuck you guys, memento was superior.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Agree with Vault. 

Did pretty good against the Bat though.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> The funniest part of Memento was when Leonard put on Natalie's shirt by accident. It was funny and sincere.



"Hmmm, lets see what am i doing here? Oh i must be chasing that guy"

He runs to him and he fires at him

"No his chasing me"

Funniest part for me no doubt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> Oh fuck you guys, memento was superior.


People shouldn't be allowed to vote if they haven't seen both movies.  If they have seen both movies and decided to vote for TDK, then I know to never read anything they write ever again.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 30, 2009)

TDK was 6 parts Ledger's acting and 1 part rest.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> "Hmmm, lets see what am i doing here? Oh i must be chasing that guy"
> 
> He runs to him and he fires at him
> 
> ...



That scene was funny too.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

Memento was a fucking groundbreaking movie, can't believe it lost to Dark Knight. But atleast it was kinda close, especially against Godfather part 4.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)




----------

